

LookFlow has been acquired by Yahoo - minimaxir
https://lookflow.com/

======
gkoberger
Awesome technology and an insanely talented team. And now they have a useful
way to apply their algorithm. Congrats!

(For people who don't know, they have an algorithm that can identify things in
a picture and let you search for stuff like "red boat".)

